# ******* Field Dog Training Rig



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Took all the puppers field training today. Didn't want to fill up the big pickup with diesel at 4.50/gal. so I made due with my SUV..Here she is with the pigeons on the top.:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Nope,
Not a ******* training rig. No #24 anywhere on it. No Browning much less Beretta on there. DU sticker missing. No Team &^%*# anywhere. 
Just trying to help you be a little more authentic.
Pigeons should have been aired out nice though


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Nope,
> Not a ******* training rig. No #24 anywhere on it. No Browning much less Beretta on there. DU sticker missing. No Team &^%*# anywhere.
> Just trying to help you be a little more authentic.
> Pigeons should have been aired out nice though


Hehe, if you look real close you can see the "stuff" hanging from the rear view mirror, it is a #48 bear and medallion :!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I can send you some stickers?? Beside that the tires match!!
I'll give you credit for a start.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I forgot to give you credit for your work. If I saw you drive up in that rig I would give you:

10 Perseverance
9 Trainablilitly (stickers?)
11 Because you are committed


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> I forgot to give you credit for your work. If I saw you drive up in that rig I would give you:
> 
> 10 Perseverance
> 9 Trainablilitly (stickers?)
> 11 Because you are committed


Aww shucks, that is right nice of you. Most people, if they saw me drive up in that, would think I need to be _committed_!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't get it? It looks pretty normal to me??


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

My first thought would be " This girl is SERIOUS about her stuff." My training group would come over the see how you rigged it up!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My first thought would be... "she didn't put her dog up there did she?" Once I realized not, I would have thought there is a person using their noggin.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is nowhere as bad as the people that moved out of town around christmas time the year I was 13. they loaded up the truck with everything they had and set the decorated tree on top. I often wondered if the tree made the trip intacted.

Your rig looks good to me. If it works that is all that matters.


----------

